# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer Gets His Ass Handed To Him By Tucker Carlson.....



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

*This guy is a Little Bitch, he tries to act " Tough " but he pouts like a child when backed into a corner....*

*Now if ANY of the other MSM networks had any balls at all, they would do an *
*about face and lob these same questions at this little Bitch. They cannot do that because this Creepy Porn Star Lawyer KNOWS that all the other networks are complicit to the LIES and CRAP being flung at the current President....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2018)

*Not only did " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " get his ASS handed to him on *
*Tucker Carlson's show ....Now the " Rahm Emanuel " protege is asking *
*for a rematch.....This guy is an Idiot.*

*Look at his recent " Tweet " below challenging Tucker Carlson.....*



 *Michael Avenatti*‏Verified account @*MichaelAvenatti*








.@*tuckercarlson* - You talk a big game but routinely don’t back it up. 
So I challenge you to a moderated long form debate. Not a replay of the 
nonsense you pulled on Thurs. One where we both ask and answer 
questions. No interruptions. No name calling. Agreed?



*There's NO WAY IN HELL I'd agree to any such thing....*
*Micheal Avenatti is a Circus Sideshow looking for another venue....*

*Hmmmm....*

*He can't keep a marriage together....*
*He can't pay his employees....*
*He can't pay his taxes.....*
*He can't run a Coffee distributorship...*
*He can't run his Law firm.....*
*He can't race cars very well, matter of fact he sucks....*

*He is exploiting a porn star...*
*He is obsessed with stardom....oh yes he is !*
*He is very good at character assassination in the short term...*
*He is VERY thin skinned.....Just look at the Law suit he threatened....*
*He is fleecing his followers with a silly " Run for President Campaign "....*
*He is destroying peoples personal lives with THUG tactics to slander POTUS....*


----------

